
Intuition Is the Highest Form of Intelligence - illaig
https://www.forbes.com/sites/brucekasanoff/2017/02/21/intuition-is-the-highest-form-of-intelligence/
======
symplee
And how does he know this? Intuition of course!

Circular reasoning aside, his initial definition deals with "the gut" but
later on morphs into "...a clear understanding of collective intelligence." He
points out that most websites are organized in "an intuitive way" after the
web "evolved after many years of chaos online, as common wisdom emerged."

Can't this be seen as not intuition or common knowledge but rather the
treating of UX as a science? For example: AB testing, conversion rates,
quantifiable measurements from observation.

Next he says that "intuitive design can be described as 'understandable
without the use of instructions'." So it seems less about tapping into some
grand common knowledge and more about reducing the interface to the simplest
level possible. (Does Steve Krug's "Don't Make Me Think" come to mind?) And
this simplest level is the hallmark of intelligence?

Perhaps "intelligence" isn't the right word, and instead, as he clarifies
definitions again, maybe intuition is just the guide to that which lies beyond
observation. Something that generates new hypotheses and paradigms, which are
then supported or refuted by experimentation and systems. His Einstein quote
speaks to this: "The intuitive mind is a sacred gift and the rational mind is
a faithful servant."

I'm on board with that.

------
siruncledrew
I agree with the proposition Gerd Gigerenzer is making: we use intuition in
our daily lives as part of our decision process, and those with a greater
aptitude for intuitive understanding have greater intelligence. I think this
positions intelligence as being more than just a quantitative marker like an
IQ score. Intelligence has conscious and unconscious aspects to it. True
intelligence not only requires intense learning, but it also requires intense
experiential awareness, understanding, and apprehension.

